# First Person to Receive the Kindle DX !!



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

The first person to receive a Kindle DX, put you name here and everyone can envy you   


Brian


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Amazon DX page now lists it as In stock on June 11th. . . . . .

hmmm. . .there are also 2 reviews.

Oh, never mind.  One says they cancelled their order because there's no external storage and the other says get over it.  



edit:  it's now listed as "in Stock" and has a "order it within x hours xx minutes for delivery tomorrow"
(btw, I stickied this thread until tomorrow so folks won't have to go hunting for it when their DX's start arriving)

oh, and there's one more review from someone in a British English country that wants it to have colour.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

huh? I thought it was released today, so I'd think the in stock date would be today too.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

*I just got an email from Amazon notifying me that my Kindle DX has shipped and should arrive June 18th. I am so excited!  *


----------



## nyct (May 28, 2009)

Just heard a large truck pull up, and I got a knock on the door. I ran to the door to find out it was Fed Ex dropping off something else... doh!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

nyct said:


> Just heard a large truck pull up, and I got a knock on the door. I ran to the door to find out it was Fed Ex dropping off something else... doh!


Holy cow, even my heart rate quickened as I read this, and I'm not even getting a DX. Although I am getting a used K2. But it probably won't ship for a day or so.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

nyct said:


> Just heard a large truck pull up, and I got a knock on the door. I ran to the door to find out it was Fed Ex dropping off something else... doh!


I was just thinking that trucks ought to be rolling. . .at least in the Eastern Time Zone. . . . .


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Ive seen a few ppl say they have them already


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Martha, you've seen that on the Amazon posts?
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleBoards DX arrivals are the only ones that count.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

IT'S HERE!!!!

10:38 am. I told the guy he was early and he said he was, he came here before making his Mercy Hospital run.

Am I the first

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes!  Woo Hoo!  You're the first. . . . .


(gonna unstick the thread now. . . .I think it'll still be active for a bit.  )


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations Leslie!!!!
deb


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yay, Leslie!!!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I got a bs notice that there is a delay due to natural disaster or weather.  Well, that location was noted as Sylmar, CA which is not that far from me.  Our weather is fine and no earthquakes today so I'm a little p.o.-ed


----------



## nyct (May 28, 2009)

I just checked my tracking and I got a delayed by weather notice too. Odd thing is that it arrived in my city this morning, but just isn't on the truck for delivery. Hmmm.... I might have to make a little trip down to UPS if it doesn't hop on a truck sometime soon.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Update 7:53AM --I called UPS and told them our weather was fine.  They then informed me that there was no address on the box, just my name and city/zip.  Heavy sigh....I came into work for this!?  

So since they have a zip, its on the way to the main Los Angles facility, but no delivery today.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ahhh, Jesslyn, I'm so sorry.  
deb


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Update 7:53AM --I called UPS and told them our weather was fine. They then informed me that there was no address on the box, just my name and city/zip. Heavy sigh....I came into work for this!?
> 
> So since they have a zip, its on the way to the main Los Angles facility, but no delivery today.


No address on the box? How did that happen


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Got mine!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> IT'S HERE!!!!
> 
> 10:38 am. I told the guy he was early and he said he was, he came here before making his Mercy Hospital run.
> 
> ...


Congrats Leslie


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

jazzi said:


> Got mine!


 Yay Jazzi


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

photos!

The box:

















Opening:

















Front and back:

















Booting up:










L


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

After all your kindle delivery/update traumas you've earned the 1st at KB! Hugs and congrats


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Red said:


> After all your kindle delivery/update traumas you've earned the 1st at KB! Hugs and congrats


Thank you! I turned the WhisperSync back on an synced between the two books I am currently reading. It worked great! If I go with the plan to keep the DX here at the office, I can see that I'll be using WhisperSync more often.

It looks and feels just like a Kindle except it's big. It's sort of weird being so big...LOL

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I want one.  And I don't want to wait for Christmas as DH has suggested. . . .I think I need to go work on him. . . .


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats Leslie....it looks lovely. 

~walking away before I succumb to DX envy~


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Got Mine.. posted mini review above (or below depending on when you read this.. LOL)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow Leslie!  You deserve to be first after your past experiences, congratulations!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't forget: Harvey has opened a DX review board: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,44.0.html


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie, congrats!

...  but I gotta ask, how does the screen look as far as crispness and darkness of text?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WOO HOO Leslie!  After waiting so long for your K2 and you are first now, way to go


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

jazzi said:


> Got mine!


Congrats to all that got your! Yay!

Jazzi--you'll have to change your signature now that you've rec'd your DX. And looking at your accessories--you are indeed jazzi!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

vg said:


> Leslie, congrats!
> 
> ... but I gotta ask, how does the screen look as far as crispness and darkness of text?


It looks just like a Kindle. It looks exactly the same, just bigger.

L


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Congrats to all those that got their DX's, I'm so jealous now


----------



## lissylaine (Nov 3, 2008)

Just got mine, and I'm unboxing it now!!!!

Melissa in Nashville


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

And Leslie, it must feel good to be first.  If I recall correctly, you (and me) were always at the end of the line for updates.  Now you're at the front for something much better!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations Melissa.  Let us know what you think.  I'm living vicarously through all of you today.  
deb


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats to all that got theirs, love to see all the excitement


----------



## nyct (May 28, 2009)

got mine just now!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Great photos, Leslie, thanks and have fun playing today!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations, nyct.  
deb


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats everyone! Have fun with it today!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

And so, to ask the bummer question of the day -- does it fade


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Leslie,
             C O N G R A T S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Your the 1st to post...... I am ILL......just received a email
from Amazon at 12:05: " order delayed due to weather or some natural problem "  I went to UPS tracking, it is still
shown on truck for " out for delivery " so.................................will it come or not.  A   R   G   H !!!!


                         Brian

PS: Y E S ! ! !  UPS JUST dropped package off @ 4:06pm.....now for the un-wrapping !!


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Hilarious!  As I'm rushing my way back home, I see the FedEx truck.  I stopped him for a sec, and asked him if he delivered any packages to my address.  He said, "Yes, it's at your door."  I knew what it was, and I sprinted to the house before anyone decides to steal it.  I got there and lo and behold, it's my DX!  Woo hoo!

I love it!  It's heavier, but as a fitness-oriented individual, I have no problems with the extra weight.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Mine arrived at 1:22pm. I also had received the weather delay email, but I didn't read it until after the DX had arrived, so I don't think it means much more than Amazon covering their butts in case bad weather wherever it was did cause a delay.

I'll be playing with mine later today. Got work to do now. Have to pay for the thing somehow, right?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

brianm. . .Don't Panic. . . .in another thread Leslie said she got an e-mail like that well after she had her DX in hand. . . . .believe UPS. . .they don't say it's on the truck unless it really is, in my experience.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

My DX just came. It came on the early truck.  I went to look out the window and saw the UPS truck. I ran around looking for my shoes. Ran down stairs. I did not see the driver anywhere. I went to look in the window of the Laundry Mat next door to see if I could see the package.One of the people saw me looking in the window and pick up two packages. I ran in both packages were mine. I also got the Amazon DX cover. I have it chargeing. I off to play and check it out. So far I love it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

brianm said:


> Leslie,
> C O N G R A T S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your the 1st to post...... I am ILL......just received a email
> from Amazon at 12:05: " order delayed due to weather or some natural problem " I went to UPS tracking, it is still
> shown on truck for " out for delivery " so.................................will it come or not. A R G H !!!!
> ...


I received that email 90 minutes after I received my Kindle, so don't panic too much, yet!

L


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Congrats to all who received their KDX today


----------



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

Mine arrived - but I am still in MA.  I will get my hands on it when my flight gets in tomorrow......sigh.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I got it 11:55 AM this morning, but never had the chance to reply.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> Mine arrived at 1:22pm. I also had received the weather delay email, but I didn't read it until after the DX had arrived, so I don't think it means much more than Amazon covering their butts in case bad weather wherever it was did cause a delay.
> 
> I'll be playing with mine later today. Got work to do now. Have to pay for the thing somehow, right?


Yeah, that's what happened to me. I didn't read it until I had already started playing with the Kindle. I was just like, "Oh. Glad that it really didn't get delayed."


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Congratulations DXers!


----------

